
Ask HN: Advice on an idea to democratize capitalism - ilovetux
I am seeking advice on an idea I have. I will try to be brief in my explanation as I tend to rant.<p>I am taking as an example Richard Stallman&#x27;s approach to democratizing software technology.<p>I believe that we need to level the playing field for each individual person. The only way I see this happening is to compete and win at the current game. Only then can I expect my approach to become a viable alternative.<p>I propose the formation of one non-profit organization whose mission is to create 12 open-source franchises to meet the needs of a small population. By creating a decentralized and fault-tolerant network of franchises we can allow anyone to participate in the economy with no backing but their own.<p>An open-source franchise is defined as:<p>A business which discloses all decisions, operating procedures, legal frameworks, pricing algorithms and any other relevant information related to its operation for the purposes of replication by the public.<p>The 12 franchises I am suggesting are as follows (FOSI stands for my Free and Open Source Idea):<p>1. FOSI-Mart: A retail company
2. FOSI-Fast: A logistics company
3. FOSI-Farm: An agricultural company
4. FOSI-Build: A construction company
5. FOSI-Water: A water purification company
6. FOSI-Processing: A food processing company
7. FOSI-Waste: A waste collection and recycling company
8. FOSI-Law: A law practice specializing in corporate laws and regulations
9. FOSI-Account: A book-keeping and accounting company
10. FOSI-Manufacturing: A manufacturing company
11. FOSI-Energy: An energy company
12. FOSI-Storage: A warehousing and storage company<p>The basic idea is to start the parent non-profit and begin by creating the first FOSI-Mart. At first existing infrastructure will be used, but over time FOSI-Mart will start to source supplies from the other eleven businesses as they are created. The non-profit will maintain one instance of each franchise and use the profits to continue research.
======
oblib
I love this!!!

I'll ponder it a bit and respond...

